# Long Trips. Cancel or Not?



## MrSG (May 17, 2017)

So i've had two long trips in my two years of driving. The first one was San Antonio to Fredericksburg (75 miles). I had only been driving a few months when I got that one and didnt know what to do so I took the guy.

My 2nd one came about a month ago. I see the 45+ min but I figured it was going to the other side of town and it was in the evening so rush hour traffic. Well I get there and a lady walks out and I start the trip and notice the PAX is going to The Woodlands which is North Houston. About 200 miles away. My eyes got big as hell and I asked are you going to Houston? She said her friend was who walked out behind her. She asked was it a problem? I told her I didnt realize where he was going. She thought I knew when I accepted. 

So I went ahead and took it. The guy didnt talk much the whole ride, no biggie. So I pull up to the subdivision where he's going. I'm driving all around trying to find the entrance cause it took me to the exit only gate. He calls his brother and he directs me to the entrance. It was like trying to get into Ft. Knox. Finally after 20 min they let me through I drive to the house and its one of the biggest houses I ever seen in person. 

I asked the guy does he thing his friend will tip me cause I still had to drive back? He told me to go to her house and she will he will call her. I said no Sir. I can't do that. I told him she could tip from the app. He said he would let her know. 

Although his brother could have tipped with that big mansion lol, smh. Needless to say I didn't get any kind of tip and no pickup on the 2 and half hr drive back to San Antonio.

I'm not doing that again. If I see the 45+ min again i'm calling and asking where they are going. I just had one the other day going to Austin. I declined. Thoughts?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

MrSG said:


> So i've had two long trips in my two years of driving. The first one was San Antonio to Fredericksburg (75 miles). I had only been driving a few months when I got that one and didnt know what to do so I took the guy.
> 
> My 2nd one came about a month ago. I see the 45+ min but I figured it was going to the other side of town and it was in the evening so rush hour traffic. Well I get there and a lady walks out and I start the trip and notice the PAX is going to The Woodlands which is North Houston. About 200 miles away. My eyes got big as hell and I asked are you going to Houston? She said her friend was who walked out behind her. She asked was it a problem? I told her I didnt realize where he was going. She thought I knew when I accepted.
> 
> ...


BEFORE you start the trip...

You discuss the dead miles back...

I usually mention that I usually expect...

To make a large enuff tip...

That will pay the gas on the trip back...

Uber says you can negotiate...

A "return trip fee/tip" to cover your expense...

For the return to your work area...

Just do it carefully or you risk the trip...

Make your effort and good luck...

Some ants do not do this...

Or like you are new and don't know...

Some pax know this and will play you...8>O

Do your best and enjoy the ride....

Also remember Uber cuts off at 4 hous...

Rakos


----------



## MrSG (May 17, 2017)

Rakos said:


> BEFORE you start the trip...
> 
> You discuss the dead miles back...
> 
> ...


I been reading since I made this post about negotiating the dead miles back. I never ask for a tip but I did on this one but I should of did it before I started it cause the PAX wasn't the one paying.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

If it will keep me from finishing a quest that I'm only a couple of rides away from completing on a Sunday night and I only have an hour to do it, cancel. Fifty plus dollars is better than Thirty something dollars every time. If I've already done well enough on a quest that a long trip won't inhibit my ability to earn, let's roll.


----------



## MrSG (May 17, 2017)

That Houston trip was on a Tuesday at 4 pm. I had work the next day. I think I made it back around 10:30pm


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

MrSG said:


> So i've had two long trips in my two years of driving. The first one was San Antonio to Fredericksburg (75 miles). I had only been driving a few months when I got that one and didnt know what to do so I took the guy.
> 
> My 2nd one came about a month ago. I see the 45+ min but I figured it was going to the other side of town and it was in the evening so rush hour traffic. Well I get there and a lady walks out and I start the trip and notice the PAX is going to The Woodlands which is North Houston. About 200 miles away. My eyes got big as hell and I asked are you going to Houston? She said her friend was who walked out behind her. She asked was it a problem? I told her I didnt realize where he was going. She thought I knew when I accepted.
> 
> ...


Usually between miles and time, uber pays $1 a mile on average gross.

I assume you made around $220 with miles and time to Houston. 5 hours with deadheading back is still $44 an hour gross. All highway miles, thats $60 in gas on a non-mpg optimized vehicle. $37.50 if you have a Prius. Still 32 an hour net. And instead of dealing with 15 various people, with various degrees of BO and attitudes, you had to deal with 1 who probably slept the whole way for 2 1/2 hours, by yourself for 2 1/2 on return.

Id do that every day, all day.



MrSG said:


> That Houston trip was on a Tuesday at 4 pm. I had work the next day. I think I made it back around 10:30pm


How much do you normally make on a Tuesday afternoon for 5 hours of driving?


----------



## MrSG (May 17, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Usually between miles and time, uber pays $1 a mile on average gross.
> 
> I assume you made around $220 with miles and time to Houston. 5 hours with deadheading back is still $44 an hour gross. All highway miles, thats $60 in gas on a non-mpg optimized vehicle. $37.50 if you have a Prius. Still 32 an hour net. And instead of dealing with 15 various people, with various degrees of BO and attitudes, you had to deal with 1 who probably slept the whole way for 2 1/2 hours, by yourself for 2 1/2 on return.
> 
> ...


I wish I got $220! I got $161.56



steveK2016 said:


> Usually between miles and time, uber pays $1 a mile on average gross.
> 
> I assume you made around $220 with miles and time to Houston. 5 hours with deadheading back is still $44 an hour gross. All highway miles, thats $60 in gas on a non-mpg optimized vehicle. $37.50 if you have a Prius. Still 32 an hour net. And instead of dealing with 15 various people, with various degrees of BO and attitudes, you had to deal with 1 who probably slept the whole way for 2 1/2 hours, by yourself for 2 1/2 on return.
> 
> ...


I only drive for a a hr or two during the weekdays after I get off of work. Definitely not no 5 hours.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

MrSG said:


> I wish I got $220! I got $161.56
> 
> I only drive for a a hr or two during the weekdays after I get off of work. Definitely not no 5 hours.


That's still pretty good.


----------



## MrSG (May 17, 2017)

corniilius said:


> That's still pretty good.


If I received something on the way back, yes. But I didn't get a think. I have a Lincoln Navigator. So a chunk of that went to gas.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

MrSG said:


> I wish I got $220! I got $161.56
> 
> I only drive for a a hr or two during the weekdays after I get off of work. Definitely not no 5 hours.





corniilius said:


> That's still pretty good.


Still $20 an hour NET. Maybe $19 now that you say you have a Navigator, as I was calculating using my own MPG for my SUV. For easy highway driving. $214 in deductions, so you can forward that $44 excess NOL to a more profitable trip, that's also money in your pocket.

I may not want to take a trip like that at 12am on a Fri or Sat night just before surging time, but Tuesday afternoon? Id do it.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Uber does not approve of negotiating a return trip fee. 

At least that’s what I was told when I asked. I was also told that they understand some long trips are not profitable and that we are free to cancel


----------



## Jefferson DDBY (Jul 27, 2018)

So basically you made 2-3 days worth of money in one day. Highway miles which is about 25-35% less gas than you would have used in your normal outing. Did you have you app on the whole way back? I'm surprised you got nothing. Where I drive I always get a trip back from long trips 2-4 hours away.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

oldfart said:


> Uber does not approve of negotiating a return trip fee.
> 
> At least that's what I was told when I asked. I was also told that they understand some long trips are not profitable and that we are free to cancel


Oh, cripes, read some of the dozens of posts on this subject where people quote the actual Uber TOS that specifically says you may negotiate a return fee.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

corniilius said:


> That's still pretty good.


Yup...for straight hiway miles...8>)



] said:


> Uber does not approve of negotiating a return trip fee.


This is NOT TRUE.... it's in the TOS...



] said:


> At least that's what I was told when I asked. I was also told that they understand some long trips are not profitable and that we are free to cancel


THIS is TRUE....8>)



Jefferson DDBY said:


> So basically you made 2-3 days worth of money in one day. Highway miles which is about 25-35% less gas than you would have used in your normal outing. Did you have you app on the whole way back? I'm surprised you got nothing. Where I drive I always get a trip back from long trips 2-4 hours away.


Remember...keep the app on...

Then you can write off ALL the mileage...

You did good...butt...you CAN do better...

Also... you're driving a Lincoln Nav....

You should be in XL mode most times...

You can do both X/XL together...8>)

Rakos


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

AllGold said:


> Oh, cripes, read some of the dozens of posts on this subject where people quote the actual Uber TOS that specifically says you may negotiate a return fee.


This has been discussed at length on these boards and the folks that quote the passage that you refer to, cant find it any more. And more than that when it was there it was on the passenger app and simply alerted them that there may be charges in addition to the up front pricing. The way I read it is that it tells passengers that there may me additional charges, but there is nothing to allow drivers to negotiate cash payments

So I asked and was told what I posted, no negotiations for cash and our only remedy for money losing trips is to cancel

Having said all that, keep doing what you are doing, I don't think Uber has a team of "secret shoppers" to catch you. But as I have been told here, it only takes one angry passengerbto get you deactivated

Here's what I got


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

The secret IS....

Any additional charges are referred to....

As TIPS....they can ALWAYS tip you....

And most will on a long trip...8>)

At least that's what my 4 years...

Of Doing Uber has taught me....8>)

Rakos


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Here is what it used to say:



And here is a link to the current help file:

https://help.uber.com/h/776390a5-b197-412a-98c4-011c85799dc1

I think it's interesting that parking fees have been removed, too.

I guess it doesn't specifically say parking or return fees can't be charged.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

MrSG said:


> If I received something on the way back, yes. But I didn't get a think. I have a Lincoln Navigator. So a chunk of that went to gas.


Ouch!


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

MrSG - Welcome to SA rideshare fun and games.

Rides to Houston do happen, less frequently though than rides to Austin. You will also end up in Kerrville, Boerne, San Marcos, Seguin and many other BFE towns.

You know how I-35 between SA and ATX is so it's up to you to decide if you want to play Uber roulette with 45+ pings.

I think I'd rather do a run to Houston than one to Austin but alas it hasn't happened to me yet.

Hopefully you know the area well, you'll eventually figure out where the long rides come from and where to hide to stay away from them when you don't want them.

If your not in the mood for "long trip roulette" just hit no thanks. Save your cancels for really special occasions.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

oldfart said:


> , no negotiations for cash


Ok. So we negotiate a fee for dead return miles. Pax says "I'll take care of it in the app." Per Uber, that is how it is supposed to be done. And if the pax doesn't put the fee in the app, what recourse do we have?


----------



## To Mega Therion (Apr 21, 2018)

What's the Lyft position on this?


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

mikes424 said:


> Ok. So we negotiate a fee for dead return miles. Pax says "I'll take care of it in the app." Per Uber, that is how it is supposed to be done. And if the pax doesn't put the fee in the app, what recourse do we have?


I use venmo


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

To Mega Therion said:


> What's the Lyft position on this?


Inverted


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Time and mileage equals a buck (no traffic example). Fifty miles in one direction is $40 bucks after Uber's basic cut. You made $40 for the hour, but now you're way out of the busy zone, in a bad neighborhood, etc., so you head back to civilization. By the time you get back (destination filter is not working, isn't giving rides, etc.), you've only made $40 bucks for 1.5 hours, 2 hours, etc. - however long it takes you to get back... maybe you hit heavy traffic, I don't know. Well, subtract $20 bucks from the $40 total for mileage at a 53.5 cent run rate. You made $20 bucks for 90 minutes of your time (less than minimum-wage). And couldn't you have made less than minimum-wage by simply staying in your usual spots (praying for surge)?

Choice is yours. 









MrSG said:


> So i've had two long trips in my two years of driving. The first one was San Antonio to Fredericksburg (75 miles). I had only been driving a few months when I got that one and didnt know what to do so I took the guy.
> 
> My 2nd one came about a month ago. I see the 45+ min but I figured it was going to the other side of town and it was in the evening so rush hour traffic. Well I get there and a lady walks out and I start the trip and notice the PAX is going to The Woodlands which is North Houston. About 200 miles away. My eyes got big as hell and I asked are you going to Houston? She said her friend was who walked out behind her. She asked was it a problem? I told her I didnt realize where he was going. She thought I knew when I accepted.
> 
> ...


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> Time and mileage equals a buck (no traffic example). Fifty miles in one direction is $40 bucks after Uber's basic cut. You made $40 for the hour, but now you're way out of the busy zone, in a bad neighborhood, etc., so you head back to civilization. By the time you get back (destination filter is not working, isn't giving rides, etc.), you've only made $40 bucks for 1.5 hours, 2 hours, etc. - however long it takes you to get back... maybe you hit heavy traffic, I don't know. Well, subtract $20 bucks from the $40 total for mileage at a 53.5 cent run rate. You made $20 bucks for 90 minutes of your time (less than minimum-wage). And couldn't you have made less than minimum-wage by simply staying in your usual spots (praying for surge)?
> 
> Choice is yours.


I think this is right: Compare what you think you might male staying close to home, to what you are going to make on the long ride. 
but I dont consider hours and I dont consider depreciation either, as my car is fully depreciated. And I have money in the bank to buy a new car (used) when I need one. My car is a tool with which to make money, Its already paid for itself and future income generating miles are icing on the cake

In my market 75 cents per mile and 10 cents a minute yields $42.50 My gas runs about 15 cents a mile so deduct $15 from the 100 mile ride and
Im at $27.50 for 2 hours or $13.75 per hour.

If I compare that to what I might make if I stay close to home. Well I might make more, and I might make less... So, based on the theory that a bird in the hand is worth 2 in the bush; I take the ride

FYI, My daily goal is $150 per day or $6.25 per hour. And today I dont feel 100% so Im not driving at all Today Ill be making $0/hour The $13.75 looks pretty good to me

So thats the theory, heres what I really do...

From the airport, a 60+ ride in my market is almost always to Marco Island or South Naples an area of expensive homes and high end resort hotels (the cheap rooms are $1000 a night) I always take these rides. I usually get a nice tip, and I usually get a ride back home If I dont get the return trip, I can just work these areas for pretty good money.

When working the street a 60 mile plus ride will likely be to the Miami or Ft Lauderdale airport I will not get a ride back. If its an X ride I always call to let the rider know why Im cancelling and to suggest that if they call for an XL, Ill do it


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

steveK2016 said:


> Usually between miles and time, uber pays $1 a mile on average gross.
> 
> I assume you made around $220 with miles and time to Houston. 5 hours with deadheading back is still $44 an hour gross. All highway miles, thats $60 in gas on a non-mpg optimized vehicle. $37.50 if you have a Prius. Still 32 an hour net. And instead of dealing with 15 various people, with various degrees of BO and attitudes, you had to deal with 1 who probably slept the whole way for 2 1/2 hours, by yourself for 2 1/2 on return.
> 
> ...


You are absolutely right. The only car expense is gas, the rest is all gravy, cash in your pocket. Uber on, sir.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Whenever I get the 45+ notice, I text the passenger asking the destination. If it is too far, apologize and tell the passenger you don't have time for the trip. Then cancel. Unfortunately, 45+ could mean 46 minutes or 3 hours. Not really helpful. If you have the time, take the trip. Even traveling back empty means you made a good hourly rate, since we are paid much more per mile than per minute. Sometimes it's nice to have one long trip than have a bunch of short ones.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Atom guy said:


> Whenever I get the 45+ notice, I text the passenger asking the destination. If it is too far, apologize and tell the passenger you don't have time for the trip. Then cancel. Unfortunately, 45+ could mean 46 minutes or 3 hours. Not really helpful. If you have the time, take the trip. Even traveling back empty means you made a good hourly rate, since we are paid much more per mile than per minute. Sometimes it's nice to have one long trip than have a bunch of short ones.


Aren't you afraid of texts being paper trails exposing you if Uber investigates you for allegations of cherry-picking?


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

hanging in there said:


> Aren't you afraid of texts being paper trails exposing you if Uber investigates you for allegations of cherry-picking?


No. I'm not cherry picking. I'm making sure I have the time to complete the long trip. The alternative is to waste the time to drive to the pickup, find out there that it is a long trip I don't have time for, and cancel then. Doing that wastes my time AND the passenger's time. I'll take long trips, but I'm not starting a 3 hour ride (6 hours round trip) after I've been driving all day already. That's not safe for me or my passengers. Once I cancel the app automatically reassigns the trip to another driver anyway, so the passenger still gets picked up.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Atom guy said:


> No. I'm not cherry picking. I'm making sure I have the time to complete the long trip. The alternative is to waste the time to drive to the pickup, find out there that it is a long trip I don't have time for, and cancel then. Doing that wastes my time AND the passenger's time. I'll take long trips, but I'm not starting a 3 hour ride (6 hours round trip) after I've been driving all day already. That's not safe for me or my passengers. Once I cancel the app automatically reassigns the trip to another driver anyway, so the passenger still gets picked up.


I get it, but when dealing with Uber are you sure you want to put yourself in a position to have to have that kind of discussion?

You are better off calling them, not texting IMO.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

hanging in there said:


> I get it, but when dealing with Uber are you sure you want to put yourself in a position to have to have that kind of discussion?
> 
> You are better off calling them, not texting IMO.


If cancelling because of destination, then driving there and then cancelling is best, with phone call being 2nd choice. Uber still sees pattern, and you can claim it was time and not destination and create some doubt as to what actually happened.

If you're going to cancel about how long you'll be driving, that is, indeed a safety issue, and is probably best done in text so there is proof that this was the reason.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

hanging in there said:


> You are absolutely right. The only car expense is gas, the rest is all gravy, cash in your pocket. Uber on, sir.


For you full timers, maybe not. I'm a part timer that has a full time job that I need and have a car for, that expense is covered. My insurance is also covered. I would have those expenses without Uber.

Depreciation isnt as bad as people make it out to be. Basic maintenance is cheap and i have a 100k mile warranty.

Feel sorry for you full timers.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

hanging in there said:


> I get it, but when dealing with Uber are you sure you want to put yourself in a position to have to have that kind of discussion?
> 
> You are better off calling them, not texting IMO.


Long trips don't come up very often anyway, so it's not a big deal. Passengers appreciate not having their time wasted waiting for you to drive to them, only to cancel.



SuzeCB said:


> If cancelling because of destination, then driving there and then cancelling is best, with phone call being 2nd choice. Uber still sees pattern, and you can claim it was time and not destination and create some doubt as to what actually happened.
> 
> If you're going to cancel about how long you'll be driving, that is, indeed a safety issue, and is probably best done in text so there is proof that this was the reason.


Yeah, you never want to say "I don't drive to that city," or "I don't drive to that neighborhood." That's definitely destination discrimination. I love long trips - I'd rather take one long trip than try ti string together 10 trips to make the same money. But when I'm short on time, I have to decline them. We are allowed to do that.

It's the rare passenger that is so desperate to be driven by YOU that they make a stink about it.


----------



## Wellwala (Jul 28, 2018)

MrSG said:


> So i've had two long trips in my two years of driving. The first one was San Antonio to Fredericksburg (75 miles). I had only been driving a few months when I got that one and didnt know what to do so I took the guy.
> 
> My 2nd one came about a month ago. I see the 45+ min but I figured it was going to the other side of town and it was in the evening so rush hour traffic. Well I get there and a lady walks out and I start the trip and notice the PAX is going to The Woodlands which is North Houston. About 200 miles away. My eyes got big as hell and I asked are you going to Houston? She said her friend was who walked out behind her. She asked was it a problem? I told her I didnt realize where he was going. She thought I knew when I accepted.
> 
> ...


I had an SFO to Monterey trip yesterday. Over 100M and about $180. I think the $60 tip I got more than covered my return to home expenses. We even had a 5 min pit stop to stretch and they had to smoke. At no time did I mention money, or thought about cancelling. Pax was pleasant.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

I ignore 45+ pings at base rate X. Surge and XL, fine. Otherwise it's almost always a trip to the airport which means dead miles back to civilization. Airports are black holes. People dont tip enough to make it worth it. However I get terrible gas mileage so I have to be very careful with where I go.


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

Atom guy said:


> No. I'm not cherry picking. I'm making sure I have the time to complete the long trip. The alternative is to waste the time to drive to the pickup, find out there that it is a long trip I don't have time for, and cancel then. Doing that wastes my time AND the passenger's time. I'll take long trips, but I'm not starting a 3 hour ride (6 hours round trip) after I've been driving all day already. That's not safe for me or my passengers. Once I cancel the app automatically reassigns the trip to another driver anyway, so the passenger still gets picked up.


I had this exact scenario. 11:30 at night, got the notice of 45+. I figured it would be between 45/60. I arrive and start the trip, and it's 3 hours. I told them I was not available to drive for 6 more hours that evening and canceled. I contacted Uber about the long trip notification. I assumed there were increments beyond 45 and 60. Got the usual cut and paste response that didn't answer my question. So I guess 60+ is the highest they warn of, regardless of the actual time.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

henrygates said:


> I ignore 45+ pings at base rate X. Surge and XL, fine


We (OP and me) are in a flat-rate, fixed surge territory so this no longer applies.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

hanging in there said:


> You are absolutely right. The only car expense is gas, the rest is all gravy, cash in your pocket. Uber on, sir.


A little sarcastic are we??

I know I'm trading my car for income. That's the plan.

It's an open question as to which will wear out first, me or the car but when one or the other happens, I'm done with Uber


henrygates said:


> I ignore 45+ pings at base rate X. Surge and XL, fine. Otherwise it's almost always a trip to the airport which means dead miles back to civilization. Airports are black holes. People dont tip enough to make it worth it. However I get terrible gas mileage so I have to be very careful with where I go.


Takes all kinds, I want those airport rides.. Drop my passenger and wait in queue for another long ride


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Longer trips=higher fares! I look forward to the 45-60+ heads up. I got nothing better to do.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Longer trips=higher fares! I look forward to the 45-60+ heads up. I got nothing better to do.


Longer trips don't always mean higher fares. If you have to drive home empty then it's almost like being paid half the regular rate. (I can't tell if you were joking or not.)


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

AllGold said:


> Longer trips don't always mean higher fares


Another way of saying, sometimes they do! I've never been disappointed in a 60+. The rare times I get one coming back as well, is like French toast with breasts! Shangri la!


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

AllGold said:


> Longer trips don't always mean higher fares. If you have to drive home empty then it's almost like being paid half the regular rate. (I can't tell if you were joking or not.)


I think he was joking, bu I like the long rides even if I have to come home empty. I am more focused on the dollars per mile calculation at the end of a week. No doubt that coming home empty makes that particular ride more costly than I would like but but the end of a week things tend to even out


----------



## 1971 (Jul 25, 2018)

if its north cancel only pays 60 but leaves me least an hour from home possible few if traffic, can be back home & get another airport or 2 without dealing with that trip 

if its west means mountains never in winter "$100 for the return trip because im not paid to drive back empty" 2 trips drivers swiped the square no problem, one was only gonna be there for a couple hours so gave me the return trip + 80 on the tip, just hing out, washed car, had a meal & waited since that 80 was swiped in advance

if south i take because its convienent only 45 minutes from the house & its usually $60+ ontop of being a rematch at the airport which just paid $50+

if its says 45+ its usually airport which is only ride worth it

its the 60s that need to be screened

worse case scenario which ive never had is some rush hour dowtown normal 15-20 minute drive and i always start trip a good 15 seconds before i pull up, thats an easy cancel, do not charge rider just like any ride under 10 miles because do not care

depends on market so know it

moral is get your money upfront


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

I never cancel a long trip. It usually takes me somewhere that I could pick up a good meal, and it costs me less in repairs/gas in the long run thanks to the easy highway miles. Not to mention the ride home without pax with the windows down and the music blasting is a good, refreshing unwind.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

MrSG said:


> So i've had two long trips in my two years of driving. The first one was San Antonio to Fredericksburg (75 miles). I had only been driving a few months when I got that one and didnt know what to do so I took the guy.
> 
> My 2nd one came about a month ago. I see the 45+ min but I figured it was going to the other side of town and it was in the evening so rush hour traffic. Well I get there and a lady walks out and I start the trip and notice the PAX is going to The Woodlands which is North Houston. About 200 miles away. My eyes got big as hell and I asked are you going to Houston? She said her friend was who walked out behind her. She asked was it a problem? I told her I didnt realize where he was going. She thought I knew when I accepted.
> 
> ...


First of all I would not ever tip anyone who asks fir one. Shame on you. 2nd. Never take those rides



mikes424 said:


> Ok. So we negotiate a fee for dead return miles. Pax says "I'll take care of it in the app." Per Uber, that is how it is supposed to be done. And if the pax doesn't put the fee in the app, what recourse do we have?


None. Don't do it



AllGold said:


> Oh, cripes, read some of the dozens of posts on this subject where people quote the actual Uber TOS that specifically says you may negotiate a return fee.


Haha you're wrong


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

So i got my first long trip. It was a Lyft XL and I didnt see a 45+ notification.

It was going from Fort Worth to Oklahoma. 115 miles. And the lady was MOVING.

I know, I know... Why do it?

115 miles / 1 hour 30 min drive on XL paid $150 and from my last moving experience, I had a feeling I could get a cleaning fee. Last rime i did a Lyft XL move, I got $15 + 50 cleaning fee for 40 minutes of effort.

So my vehicle got jammed packed. She slept the whole way there.

Interesting note, I was able to recieve pings for Lyft and Uber in Oklahoma, i didnt accept the ping. I also got a $20 destination trip on the way home.

I took photos of the mess and sent it to Lyft. Woke up this morning to a $25 cleaning fee. Consider that my fee for loading and unloading the SUV.

3 Hours at 4pm-7pm, $195... I'll do those any time!


----------



## MrSG (May 17, 2017)

Jefferson DDBY said:


> So basically you made 2-3 days worth of money in one day. Highway miles which is about 25-35% less gas than you would have used in your normal outing. Did you have you app on the whole way back? I'm surprised you got nothing. Where I drive I always get a trip back from long trips 2-4 hours away.


I had my app on the whole way back. Not sure if you ever driven from Houston to San Antonio. Its all open highway. The major cities in between. Just 2 and half hours of nothing.



MHR said:


> MrSG - Welcome to SA rideshare fun and games.
> 
> Rides to Houston do happen, less frequently though than rides to Austin. You will also end up in Kerrville, Boerne, San Marcos, Seguin and many other BFE towns.
> 
> ...


I know the area well. I've lived here for 7 years and was stationed here before. Been Ubering for almost 2 years. I've been to Fredericksburg San Marcos, and Boerne. The ladder two are "Long Trips" to me. I got a ping the other day and it said 45+min so I accepted and called the PAX and they said they were going to Austin. I declined at that point. I doubt I would ever take one going to Austin with the way traffic is.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

MrSG said:


> If I received something on the way back, yes. But I didn't get a think. I have a Lincoln Navigator. So a chunk of that went to gas.


you have the wrong car for this job dude...


----------



## MrSG (May 17, 2017)

Atom guy said:


> No. I'm not cherry picking. I'm making sure I have the time to complete the long trip. The alternative is to waste the time to drive to the pickup, find out there that it is a long trip I don't have time for, and cancel then. Doing that wastes my time AND the passenger's time. I'll take long trips, but I'm not starting a 3 hour ride (6 hours round trip) after I've been driving all day already. That's not safe for me or my passengers. Once I cancel the app automatically reassigns the trip to another driver anyway, so the passenger still gets picked up.


After that Houston trip I said every time I accept a 45min+ trip I will call the PAX on the way there to see where they're going. In San Antonio it could just mean they're going on the other side of town and its taking into count the traffic. I got a ping a few weeks ago I accepted and called the PAX and it was going to Austin (bout an hour away depending on traffic). I politely declined. The Houston trip was 4:30 in the afternoon. I just got off work. I didnt get back home till almost 11pm. Im not doing that again.



Crosbyandstarsky said:


> First of all I would not ever tip anyone who asks fir one. Shame on you. 2nd. Never take those rides


First of all. That's the only time i've ever "mentioned" tip to a PAX. The PAX wasn't the one who paid for the trip. The long trip. Then the 45 min I spent trying to find the entrance into the the PAX's brother's subdivision. Was a huge language barrier. Then the 3 hr deadmiles drive back.

2nd, was the first time I ever had a request like that.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I love long trip$ (most of the time, hey nothings perfect) Fact: You will make $0 on 100% of the long trips you don't take. Sometimes you have to gamble, the worlds not a perfect place!


----------



## Cheeetah (Jul 15, 2018)

Wellwala said:


> I had an SFO to Monterey trip yesterday. Over 100M and about $180. I think the $60 tip I got more than covered my return to home expenses. We even had a 5 min pit stop to stretch and they had to smoke. At no time did I mention money, or thought about cancelling. Pax was pleasant.


I'd think anyone would accept a LD trip if they knew they'd be receiving a $60 tip at the end. Would be even better if Uber/Lyft automatically ADDED that to the Total Ride payment - since that tip was your Unicorn moment.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

oldfart said:


> Uber does not approve of negotiating a return trip fee.
> 
> At least that's what I was told when I asked. I was also told that they understand some long trips are not profitable and that we are free to cancel


They said that they know that some trips are not profitable. Why would they ping you then? Maybe the AI tries to send pings that make up for it, or get you back to your starting point. That happens for me sometimes. It happened last night. Hope that is not a coincidence.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

MrSG said:


> So i've had two long trips in my two years of driving. The first one was San Antonio to Fredericksburg (75 miles). I had only been driving a few months when I got that one and didnt know what to do so I took the guy.
> 
> My 2nd one came about a month ago. I see the 45+ min but I figured it was going to the other side of town and it was in the evening so rush hour traffic. Well I get there and a lady walks out and I start the trip and notice the PAX is going to The Woodlands which is North Houston. About 200 miles away. My eyes got big as hell and I asked are you going to Houston? She said her friend was who walked out behind her. She asked was it a problem? I told her I didnt realize where he was going. She thought I knew when I accepted.
> 
> ...


If you start a trip and the destination is beyond whatever limit you feel comfortable with, you can simply tell the passenger that you aren't able to do the ride because you have a doctor's appointment in an hour, or you need to pick up your son in 45 minutes, or you have to drive a neighbor to an appointment in 90 minutes.

You just apologize sincerely and tell the passenger that it's unfortunate, but drivers don't get to find out the destination until they actually *start* the ride. Tell the passenger that you will cancel the trip so they aren't charged any cancellation fee, and they should re-order the ride and another driver will be there momentarily.

I always try to look extremely forlorn and add in a sad tone "I'm even more disappointed than you are, believe me. I'd love to do a nice long trip like that!" or something along those lines.

The good thing is that Uber *has to* understand that drivers have lives outside of driving for Uber, and sometimes it's not possible to take a long ride that will bring you so far away that you're going to end up losing money. They can't argue with you needing to go to an important doctor appointment or picking up a child at day care or anything else you need to do. Those long trips are only feasible when there's a guaranteed ride back to your area, otherwise you're using so much time and gas on the return trip that it's a waste.

TL:dr - politely excuse yourself from trips over 60+ miles away by having a reason (aka an excuse) to stay in the general area. Pax can't be upset that drivers have commitments beyond driving for Uber.

P.S.: Out of the 10 or 12 times I've had to do this, I've only had two Richardhead passengers that got pissed off and slammed my car door on their way out of the vehicle, and I ended up rolling down my window and yelling at them for being so obnoxious - both times pax wanted to drive from Los Angeles down to Disneyland at 7:30 in the morning which would mean I would be on the road for 3.5 hours because of horrible rush-hour traffic getting back to Los Angeles. For $30 over 3.5 hours, well, no thank you. I made that mistake once and learned my lesson from it, I don't care how mad they get. I'm not spending the entire morning earning $30 sitting in rush-hour traffic so they can go to Disneyland while I make no money.


----------



## Doughie (May 6, 2017)

corniilius said:


> That's still pretty good.


Yeah if you're applying for Medicaid and SNAP. He can deduct 400 miles x .54 for the trip so according to the government he lost $54.44 for his 6.5 hours. These 1970's taxi rates require a lot of self delusion to sustain.


----------



## LyftinUp (Nov 27, 2017)

I do long hauls time to time and usually I get the 20% I need to cover the operating costs home. Sometimes I get totally burned. 
You can choose to ask pax for that upfront via cash/venmo or what I do is say " I'm happy to get you there but this takes me outside my coverage area it will be impossible for me to get a return rider. I only get compensated for occupied miles so If you can take that into consideration for me when deciding on gratuity today I really appreciate it."


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

I think on 45+rides Uber should let us know where we're going before we accept. I for one would take some but now not knowing where I don't take any 
And if I make a mistake and accept .I cancel or have pax cancel when I get to the pick-up


----------



## Butterdog (Apr 12, 2018)

Jefferson DDBY said:


> So basically you made 2-3 days worth of money in one day. Highway miles which is about 25-35% less gas than you would have used in your normal outing. Did you have you app on the whole way back? I'm surprised you got nothing. Where I drive I always get a trip back from long trips 2-4 hours away.


Most of the long trips I get take me to another state when I can't use my Uber. I've had a few Lyft rides from Indiana to Illinois but have never got a return trip.



Rakos said:


> Yup...for straight hiway miles...8>)
> 
> *Remember...keep the app on...*
> 
> ...


I'm in NW Indiana and long rides for me are to Illinois or Michigan. If it's an Uber ride the app won't let me stay online after I complete the trip but my mileage recorder still tracks my miles.


----------



## Jefferson DDBY (Jul 27, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> you have the wrong car for this job dude...


Well at the very least the wrong car for the hours he is driving. I doubt he is even breaking minimum wage after expenses.
He should be killing it in a Nav. Unless he has no 3rd row for some reason. In that case he's hustling backwards...as the kids say.

If your driving anything below 25mpg you better have 3rd row seating or you're in that middle area were profit does not live.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Jefferson DDBY said:


> Well at the very least the wrong car for the hours he is driving. I doubt he is even breaking minimum wage after expenses.
> He should be killing it in a Nav. Unless he has no 3rd row for some reason. In that case he's hustling backwards...as the kids say.
> 
> If your driving anything below 25mpg you better have 3rd row seating or you're in that middle area were profit does not live.


 there isn't enough pay to drive dead miles of you have an expensive vehicle.


----------



## LyftinUp (Nov 27, 2017)

islanddriver said:


> I think on 45+rides Uber should let us know where we're going before we accept. I for one would take some but now not knowing where I don't take any
> And if I make a mistake and accept .I cancel or have pax cancel when I get to the pick-up


45+ indicator is actually the exception where it is acceptable to call your pax and ask  
but if you really don't think you can do it or don't want it, hit no thanks.


----------

